
Twitter’s CEO Says It’s Having an ‘Arab Spring’ Moment in the U.S - r721
http://fortune.com/2017/02/15/twitter-jack-dorsey-arab-spring/
======
docdeek
"Our greatest superpower is we break news faster than anyone on the planet,"
said Dorsey

The greatest weakness? There’s no money for Twitter in being first.

~~~
slindz
I have an idea, I welcome you to punch holes in it.

Why not charge the sizeable players for that immediacy?

Say you have 500,000+ followers, and you want your tweets to be sent out the
second Twitter receives them, you need some sort of premium account for
$XXX/mth.

Without said account, your public Tweets have a 5 minute delay.

What am I missing?

~~~
davidivadavid
How many people care enough to pay for it?

~~~
slindz
Only those who care about the immediacy. News agencies come to mind.

If the difference between being seen first and being seen eventually depends
on whether you give Twitter $X,XXX/mth, I think it'd be pretty easy to justify
the cost.

For everybody else, few would notice or care. And that's fine.

[edit/addition]: The key would be finding what the sweet spot price to delay
would be.

~~~
slindz
To be clear, I'm not talking about convincing everyone to pitch in $4/mth - no
one would do that.

I'm talking about collecting a serious fee from established businesses who
rely on Twitter for the lifeblood of their own monetization efforts.

------
huffmsa
A CIA backed period of insurgency that will be lauded by the Democrats, but
ultimately result in plunging the nation into protracted civil war, drone
bombing of civilians and the rise of radically conservative, religious
militias claiming the affected countries belong to the new Caliphate?

Which ultimately resulted in Twitter being banned doubleplushard?

Gee, Mr Dorsey, sounds lovely.

------
thomasmarriott
No.

